# Soundproblem mit Kernel 3.2.x und Intel HDA

## deranonyme

Hi

Ich habe unter Kernel 3.1.x ein funktionierendes System. wenn ich allerdings auf 3.2.x update bekomme ich keinen Kernel gebaut, der mit Intel-HDA eine Soundausgabe hinkriegt. Nur der Konsole Beep geht. 3.2.1 und 3.2.12 sind ja stable. Ich gehe also mal von einem Fehler meinerseits aus.   :Embarassed:   Hat jemand einen Tipp was sich geändert hat? Oder ist das echt buggy. Es kämpfen ja wohl noch andere damit.

Frank

----------

## Schorchgrinder

lspci -k

```
Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: CardExpert Technology Device 1401

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

lsmod

```
snd_hda_codec_realtek   199411  1 

snd_hda_intel          22656  6 

snd_hda_codec          70516  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep               5530  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                67498  3 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6104  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17111  2 snd_pcm

snd                    51035  16 snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

```

mein Kernel ist Linux gentoo64 3.2.6-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 25 13:11:53 CEST 2012 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 600e Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

alsa-lib 1.0.25-r1

```
gentoo64 ~ # aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 1: ALC662 rev1 Digital [ALC662 rev1 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

schau einfach mal der Reihe nach alles durch

----------

## deranonyme

lspci -k

```
00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8234

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

lsmod bringt nichts. Ich hab alsa fest im Kernel. Hatte aber auch schon Module versucht mit dem selben (Miss) Erfolg.

aplay -l

```

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 2: AD198x Headphone [AD198x Headphone]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

 aplay '/home/frank/test/Klaus Hallen Tanz Orchester - Rebecca_Cha32 TM.mp3' 

```

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:985:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

aplay: main:682: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert
```

Tja, ich weiß nicht wirklich weiter

Frank

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sieht bei mir so aus

```
uname -r

3.3.0-gentoo
```

Ich hatte unter diversen 3.2.* keine Probleme.

```
aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

```

lspci | grep Audio

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

```
lammenflitzer linux # cat .config | grep SND | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m
```

----------

